# Tolo Date



## Changalang1007 (Feb 4, 2008)

okay I'm going to Tolo (a formal dance where girls ask the guy) with a guy friend. He kinda asked me when my plans about going were starting to change. So i've dated him before. About 1 year ago... a little longer. And i'm not interested in him.

So I want to make sure I don't give any signs that I would be. Cuz I don't wanna lose a friend like I have before because they like me and I didn't like them.






Have any suggestions????

HELP!!!!

Please!!!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 4, 2008)

hmmm. That is a tough one. In my opinion, I would choose something that was not low, not too tight, and not too short.

maybe a pencil skirt, nice heels and maybe a 3/4 length top, like this:






it's not too sexy, but it's still pretty.. I think anything that isn't too revealing would be a good idea. Hope I've helped


----------



## Changalang1007 (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm. That is a tough one. In my opinion, I would choose something that was not low, not too tight, and not too short.
maybe a pencil skirt, nice heels and maybe a 3/4 length top, like this:

http://www.artigiano.co.uk/images/de...ll/AJTP135.jpg

it's not too sexy, but it's still pretty.. I think anything that isn't too revealing would be a good idea. Hope I've helped





well I already have my dress. I just need advice on how not to act.

Like keeping a distance and still being able to have fun with him.


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe talk to him before hand? Let him know that you value your friendship and you're afraid of messing that up.


----------



## KellyB (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes. Why not just talk to him about it? That way there are no questions about how you feel and it will save him from getting his feelings hurt.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 5, 2008)

Talk is good. Just don't start off by saying "we've got to talk"



Plan out what you want to say beforehand, don't try to do it unprepared. Good luck.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you so much. but I just found out that he can't go. He is leaving this weekend to go visit family. I talked to his mommy lol.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 5, 2008)

Its like Sadey Hawkins right? Those things are fun





Anyways, just talk to him before hand and tell him nicely not to get the wrong idea.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 5, 2008)

Girl you really lucked out. He's looking bad because he didn't call you himself. Ask someone else and have a great time!!


----------



## Changalang1007 (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Girl you really lucked out. He's looking bad because he didn't call you himself. Ask someone else and have a great time!! Oh it's all good now. and he did call me and tell me. but his mom got sick and now he is going with me. But my dance is this weekend on saturday. so i'll post some pictures! Oh and I made my tolo dress so another reason to look at the pictures! =]]]]

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its like Sadey Hawkins right? Those things are fun




Anyways, just talk to him before hand and tell him nicely not to get the wrong idea.

yeah it's just like that but more of an updated version i guess you can say. And I know! they are totally fun!


----------

